# Ezekiel Bread



## The Project

Have heard good things about this bread. Has anybody tried it? Have just made a loaf and is in the oven. your thoughts please.


----------



## solidcecil

what wrong with good old 'best of both'


----------



## The Project

solidcecil said:


> what wrong with good old 'best of both'


It will not make me Jay Cutler, as we all know his size is down to 85% diet:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Recipe??? 

And can I make it in a bread machine?


----------



## The Project

Plus my little girl help make it and she loves cooking so a quite afternoon to.


----------



## The Project

Beklet said:


> Recipe???
> 
> And can I make it in a bread machine?


Got it from supermarket, mixed it let it rise, kneed it put it into its own little tin and into oven. 100% wholegrain.

P=10.3

c=36.0

F=4.8

Per 100g

Oven or microwave.


----------



## Beklet

The Project said:


> Got it from supermarket, mixed it let it rise, kneed it put it into its own little tin and into oven. 100% wholegrain.
> 
> P=10.3
> 
> c=36.0
> 
> F=4.8
> 
> Per 100g
> 
> Oven or microwave.


I'm surprised....all those seeds would have thought the fat and protein content would have been higher - that's not much more than standard wholemeal...


----------



## The Project

Beklet said:


> I'm surprised....all those seeds would have thought the fat and protein content would have been higher - that's not much more than standard wholemeal...


Just had a queit afternoon with my girls had time two give it a go, will let you know how it tastes. Ready in 15 mins the house smells great. :thumb:

Home cooking.


----------



## Guest

Eezekial bread is bread made from sprouted grains it is absalutely amazing stuff both taste wise and nutritional wise.


----------



## The Project

Con said:


> Eezekial bread is bread made from sprouted grains it is absalutely amazing stuff both taste wise and nutritional wise.


This is what i had heard and looked into and thought worth a go. Do not know if you can buy it ready baked though.


----------



## Guest

I have always bought it ready baked.

Here in the states you find it in the freezer section, take it home defrost and eat away...


----------



## Beklet

Con said:


> Eezekial bread is bread made from sprouted grains it is absalutely amazing stuff both taste wise and nutritional wise.


I have a seed sprouter - take it you can sprout them yourself?



Con said:


> I have always bought it ready baked.
> 
> Here in the states you find it in the freezer section, take it home defrost and eat away...


Ah that may explain why I've never seen it in the supermarket, though I think the local health food shop sells bread made from sprouted grains but it has a different name - will have a look next time I'm in there


----------



## The Project

Con said:


> I have always bought it ready baked.
> 
> Here in the states you find it in the freezer section, take it home defrost and eat away...


I could be wrong but looked all over for ready baked but could not find. But baking one was not a big problem as they had thought of everything including the cardbord tin to bake it in:thumb:


----------



## hilly

ive been looking for this myself did you just get it from tesco/asda etc??


----------



## The Project

hilly2008 said:


> ive been looking for this myself did you just get it from tesco/asda etc??


Got from waitrose, but i think you can get it at tescos. Try www.dovesfarm.co.uk


----------

